
Wink Acquired by i.am+ - slantedview
(No press release or blog posts on this yet. Here&#x27;s the text from the e-mail)<p>Today marks an exciting new chapter for Wink and we wanted you to be the first to hear about it.<p>Wink has been acquired by lifestyle technology company i.am+ [1].<p>If you’re not familiar, i.am+ was founded by innovator and music artist will.i.am and has already shaken up the wearables industry with BUTTONS [2] - premium wireless Bluetooth headphones.<p>Our teams are in the process of coming together to shape our future roadmap and we can’t wait to share what we’re working on.<p>In the meantime, please know that your Wink app and Wink Hub will continue to operate just as they have. The acquisition doesn’t change anything with regards to the Wink user experience.<p>We know you depend on Wink to stay connected to your home and are as committed as ever to delivering the best-in-class smart home experience you expect.<p>We’ll be introducing a number of new in-app features and partner integrations in the coming months. Keep an eye out on our blog for more information (and for updates throughout this transition). If you have any questions, give us a call at 844-WINK-APP.<p>The Wink Team<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.iamplus.com&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;iamplus.com&#x2F;buttons
======
dangrossman
Article on TC: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/27/i-am-buys-wink-the-
smart-h...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/27/i-am-buys-wink-the-smart-home-
hub-previously-owned-by-flextronics/?ncid=mobilenavtrend)

Wink was created by Quirky, which blew through $185M of VC cash then declared
bankruptcy two years ago. The Wink product alone got bought for just $15M by
Flextronics. Wink itself is not exactly a big valuable money maker; they sell
(or give away) a cheap hub but have to support a 24/7/365 web service to power
it indefinitely in exchange for those few dollars.

------
AWV8421
Iamplus is made up of a bunch of druggies from California. I see this
acquisition as the down fall of a wonderful system and excellent product,
Wink.

~~~
hschauhan
I totally agree with above.

------
makoto_phoenix
iamplus buttons are using 2009 bluetooth 3.0 technology in 2017 and selling
them as high end earbuds for 200 dollars. in what world is that high end,
will.iam? you think IoT users don't know the difference? i have every
expectation that if he has any input, he will drive the price up and destroy
the product.

------
django363
I.Am has a net worth of 75 million, how does that take over a company like
Wink? Almost 100 employees? Bullshit.

~~~
klinquist
First, deals like this are rarely all cash. Secondly, Wink is likely worth
_significantly_ less than 75M.

------
django363
This is not for real. It doesn't make any sense whatsoever. I'm assuming that
someone hacked Wink. Ha ha.

